# JAFZA visa and driving



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know the process of the JAFZA visa? I've handed my passport over today (currently on visitor visa status) to my new employers who are now going to get my residency visa.

However, I currently have a hire car on my UK license for the next month so can I continue driving this until I get my passport back with my residency visa in it? I've read that there's an employment visa which is what you get inbetween the 2 visa's..and that you cannot drive whilst on this status? Someone please help...!

Thanks so much


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

1. You hand over your Passport and the employer gives it to JAFZA who keep it (yes its against UAE law, why do you ask?)
2. JAFZA give you a labour card/gate pass (can take weeks to issue, you have to have a temp pass faxed every day to the gate you enter in case you get stopped)
3. The day your residency visa is approved you are no longer allowed to drive on your UK or International licence. No questions no if's or buts.

You should have your licence translated by an accredited typing office before that day so you can taxi to the transport dept and get your licence approved and issued (was same day for me)
Your JAFZA pass does not give you any protection. You must have the local licence from that day or no drivey!


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> 1. You hand over your Passport and the employer gives it to JAFZA who keep it (yes its against UAE law, why do you ask?)
> 2. JAFZA give you a labour card/gate pass (can take weeks to issue, you have to have a temp pass faxed every day to the gate you enter in case you get stopped)
> 3. The day your residency visa is approved you are no longer allowed to drive on your UK or International licence. No questions no if's or buts.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wazza!

So I am ok to drive up until I receive notification from my employer that my residency visa has been issued?

Then i presume if i can switch over my license on the same day there shouldnt be any days where i cant drive..? Am i right?

Thanks again.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Q. Which nationalities can convert their country’s driving license to Dubai driving license? What are the required documents & fees for conversion?

A. The people holding nationalities and driving licenses of Kuwait, Saudi, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar, Austria, Belgium, Spain, Germany, France, Ireland, Holland, Italy, Britain, *Turkey, *Greece, Switzerland, Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Pollyanna, Romania, Finland, *Canada, USA, Hong Kong, Singapore, *South Korea, *Japan, New Zealand, Australia and South Africa can convert their driving license for Dubai Driving License. The people from countries indicated by star (*) are required to get translation of the license done from their Consulate. The required documents for conversion are a valid original driving license, valid residence issued by Dubai, a completed form for replacement of license, No Objection letter from sponsor to replace license and Optometry form accredited by the health authority in Emirate Location. Please note that the concerned person has to be present themselves to complete the transaction and the service charge is AED 160 for the same. 

Emirates Driving Institute - Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

gracie_23 said:


> Thanks Wazza!
> 
> So I am ok to drive up until I receive notification from my employer that my residency visa has been issued?
> 
> ...


Ha ha, Oh Gracie... What can I say?
That's how it worked for me (the licence bit, I live in Doobs but got my licence in Abu where my employer is based) but it might be different now (three weeks later) 
And that's how it is going for my Mrs (new job in the JAFZ, been there a month and still hasn't got her visa or residency or labour card)
But your results may differ lol


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Q. Which nationalities can convert their country’s driving license to Dubai driving license? What are the required documents & fees for conversion?
> 
> A. The people holding nationalities and driving licenses of Kuwait, Saudi, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar, Austria, Belgium, Spain, Germany, France, Ireland, Holland, Italy, Britain, *Turkey, *Greece, Switzerland, Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Pollyanna, Romania, Finland, *Canada, USA, Hong Kong, Singapore, *South Korea, *Japan, New Zealand, Australia and South Africa can convert their driving license for Dubai Driving License. The people from countries indicated by star (*) are required to get translation of the license done from their Consulate. The required documents for conversion are a valid original driving license, valid residence issued by Dubai, a completed form for replacement of license, No Objection letter from sponsor to replace license and Optometry form accredited by the health authority in Emirate Location. Please note that the concerned person has to be present themselves to complete the transaction and the service charge is AED 160 for the same.
> 
> Emirates Driving Institute - Frequently Asked Questions


Can I drive to Pollyanna with my licence??? :clap2:


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

nm62 said:


> Q. Which nationalities can convert their country’s driving license to Dubai driving license? What are the required documents & fees for conversion?
> 
> A. The people holding nationalities and driving licenses of Kuwait, Saudi, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar, Austria, Belgium, Spain, Germany, France, Ireland, Holland, Italy, Britain, *Turkey, *Greece, Switzerland, Norway, Denmark, Sweden, Pollyanna, Romania, Finland, *Canada, USA, Hong Kong, Singapore, *South Korea, *Japan, New Zealand, Australia and South Africa can convert their driving license for Dubai Driving License. The people from countries indicated by star (*) are required to get translation of the license done from their Consulate. The required documents for conversion are a valid original driving license, valid residence issued by Dubai, a completed form for replacement of license, No Objection letter from sponsor to replace license and Optometry form accredited by the health authority in Emirate Location. Please note that the concerned person has to be present themselves to complete the transaction and the service charge is AED 160 for the same.
> 
> Emirates Driving Institute - Frequently Asked Questions


I get the whole converting the license thing but its the bit before that which is what i was worried about.. i dont understand the being on an emloyment visa before your residency visa..!

Thanks again


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

gracie_23 said:


> I get the whole converting the license thing but its the bit before that which is what i was worried about.. i dont understand the being on an emloyment visa before your residency visa..!
> 
> Thanks again


Chicken and the egg...
For all intents and purposes, they count for the same thing. If you have a work visa you have a residency visa.


----------



## crazygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Can I keep my European drivers licence when I get an UAE license?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

crazygirl said:


> Can I keep my European drivers licence when I get an UAE license?


Yes.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

What could happen if you leased out a car for 6 months while still on a visit visa therefore using your home license but then got a residency visa? You already did a long term lease so can't you drive in that hire car with the home license or do you still need to convert when residency came in? What is the penalty/fine?? I already converted mine so im fine anyway I'm just curious. I know that once I had my residency I couldn't hire a car until I had converted my license but I'm curious about the longer term lease, would it be car hirer's responsibility to check or the drivers to inform?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you could only do month by month on a visit visa. For longer fixed term arrangements, the rental company would normally require a copy of your passport and visa. If that did happen, both parties would need to report as soon as possible because I suspect insurance could be invalidated,


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

You would think right? But alas, I personally did month to month then got residency then month to month until I found a decent purchase, I know several people who leased for 6 months and 12 months on a visit visa! That's why I'm asking.... Who in that scenario would be responsible?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Good question. I reckon both would be penalized if 'caught'. Certainly the company shouldn't do it because they would know the individual was not resident but I guess they have credit card details so they can get their money regardless of what happens and they would pass any fines onto the individual.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes no doubt!! I wonder if anyone has ever been caught in that situation? Is it really 'common' to be caught anyway? I doubt it ha ha


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely - like most things here, it's fine till something goes wrong 


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are driving, and you have a visa, your international dl is no longer valid. If you get in an accident, the insurance will not cover. You will be fully responsible. 

Just go get a license. 

Why do people move to a middle eastern third world country and act like they are going to get a slap on the wrist like they are at home in their countries then cry out foul play ???


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are driving, and you have a visa, your international dl is no longer valid. If you get in an accident, the insurance will not cover. You will be fully responsible.
> 
> Just go get a license.
> 
> Why do people move to a middle eastern third world country and act like they are going to get a slap on the wrist like they are at home in their countries then cry out foul play ???


I hope that this post wasn't directed at me as I've clearly stated I have my UAE dl, my query was hypothetical based on a situation that I know has occurred. I think personally, 30+ years of expat middle eastern living qualifies me to not be the ignorant boffin described in your post or one who would think a country's law would not apply to them!! Just saying....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Pink Fairie said:


> What could happen if you leased out a car for 6 months while still on a visit visa therefore using your home license but then got a residency visa? You already did a long term lease so can't you drive in that hire car with the home license or do you still need to convert when residency came in? What is the penalty/fine?? I already converted mine so im fine anyway I'm just curious.


It was in response to this question. 

And the bottom remark was because SO many people come on the forum, and try to figure out how to get around the rules (driving, alcohol, what to wear whilst saying want to 'respect' the culture, living together but not married, etc etc etc etc etc etc). Was more a general comment for the next person who searches for this topic.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

It was a hypothetical question as I do know people who were able to long lease a car on a visit visa which I think is ludicrous! The question was if anyone else did this and hadn't converted what was the consequences if caught? Where both leasee and leaser fined as surely the car hire company needs to take on sone responsibility? When I hired month to month they just renewed mine over the phone, they never asked me even after 4 months if my status had changed. I've been in the middle east too long to know to get things converted ASAP but newbies abroad may be under a misconception that if the car hirer is allowing the car to be renewed then they might end up driving illegally. It was just a question as it seemed that the opportunity to 'break the law' could sometimes given and taken innocently.


----------

